# Cooking Without Borders



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

So, I am with my teaching partner and 11 students in Italy for a long-planned culinary experience, including classes, market immersions and... well... some good eating! Just wanted to share some pics from today's class on tortellini making and pan-roasted chicken. A special thanks to ChefTalk for supporting our journey!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Been following the blog, Jim. Sounds (and looks) like you're all having the adventure of a lifetime.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I hope you are all enjoying yourself and learning a great deal.

I love Tuscany and Liguria and have holidayed in both areas many times - and attended a number of cookery courses in both areas!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

We are having a blast! Learning a ton... Gnocchi e' Pomodoro today!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I just joined....I am now following. It looks like your all having a wonderful time. Enjoy the experience, looking forward to more posts, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Thanks for following along. We are having new adventures every day! Spent the day kicking aorund San Benedetto yesterday and had the chance to eat a great meal of mussels, pasta with cockles, calamari and marinated tomatoes. Oh my!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

What a wonderful life experience for you & your students, you really are a special breed Jim & Delaware & our industry is better because of you & your energy to teach.


----------



## culinuthiast (May 4, 2010)

juicy post, love it, keep it coming please.

(compliments to your photograhper for making tomato concassee diamonds so intriguing? =P)


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

It has been fun to document our travels! We are creating a meal tonight with ingredients found only in the markets of Ripatransone. Tomorrow, we head through Umbria and on to Rome for our departure back to the states.

Below are some pics from dinner the winery.... a life-changing experience!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Those photographs make me nostalgic for past trips to Italy and ENTHUSIASTIC for my next one (Liguria, early September!)


----------

